
SPACEWAR: Fanatic Life and Symbolic Death Among the Computer Bums (1972) - edward
http://www.wheels.org/spacewar/stone/rolling_stone.html
======
bovermyer
Appendix 2 is my favorite part of that article.

Otherwise... it sounds like we've been doing LAN parties for a long, long
time.

